# Machined Egg Tumbler!



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I took some crappy videos on my blackberry of my buddy's egg tumbler in action. He's selling them so if you're interested, I can get you in contact with him through PM. Honestly, it's the best tumbler I've used. I had a little input during the designing phase so I'm a bit biased. lol...but in all honesty, it's damn good.

ENJOY!

Yellow Lab Eggs

Ilangi Eggs
[URL="http://www.youtube.com/user/mydogisgucci#p/u/0/XQqnoNoPRAg]
Comparison between Ilangi Eggs and Yellow Lab Eggs[/URL]

Oh, here's some pics...


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Interested. How much would it cost? Also, would it be usable for non cichild mouth brooding fish? I'd like to know the size and apature of the mesh, etc... also price please. Hopefully not too much wallets hurtin these days...


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

This is off topic but I'm interested in the giant anubias floating around and would like to buy


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Why is the anubias tumbling instead of weighted?

W


----------



## officerben (Dec 21, 2006)

Looks good


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Why is the anubias tumbling instead of weighted?
> 
> W


It's my version of the aquatic tumbleweed!


----------

